# Please help me stay on this forum with Phone



## Paula (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello, I'm a newbie, well I joined in February & I wondered why I hadn't been back. 
Reason I just found out again. I can start a thread with my Nokia 520 phone but I can't reply to anyone. The box highlights to type but my onscreen keyboard just keeps bouncing up & down like a tease. If I get started (like here), it seems I can keep going but if I went to a new line it would begin all over! I don't dare check for errors in this thread as I won't be able to get back. 

I use my phone for quite a few forums & never have experienced this. Is there anyone else with a smartphone that has experienced the bouncing keyboard on this forum?
Thanks, otherwise I can't stay which is sad because I was looking forward to it. 
If you can't answer would someone be kind enough to forward my post to an administrator or someone who could contact me?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Paula, I'm a moderator here, but don't have any experience with using phones like that.  I know that others have used their phones and other small devices to participate in the forum without trouble.  Hopefully someone here can offer some advice for you, I hope you can work with your phone.  If I come across any info on that model that's useful, I'll post it here.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 5, 2014)

Ahhh, the wonders of the modern world!  Sorry, Paula, I am technically behind the times by choice so no help here...


----------



## Matrix (Apr 5, 2014)

Please use a different browser.

or 

Use tapatalk to access this forum - install tapatalk and search seniorforums in tapatalk.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 5, 2014)

There ya go, Paula.  I knew Matrix would come along and save the day.


----------

